# Great Oscillating Spindle Sander option



## asthesawturns

Nice solution, nice review,
Thanks


----------



## papadan

One of the other guys posted about this not long ago when someone asked about sanders. I believe he made his insert plate. Good review on it though.


----------



## kshipp

I didn't even realize that someone made a portable spindle sander like this. Good to know and thanks for the review.


----------



## jimr

I had a chance to buy a used one a couple of years ago used but like new with all the sizes for $75.00 and like an idiot I passed it up.


----------



## ND2ELK

Good idea. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## a1Jim

I have had one for a number of years but have not really used it since I have a floor model.


----------



## Dusty56

Something to keep an eye out for on Craigslist : ) I also like your router table mounted to the wall like that : )

$30 for all three extra spindles with table inserts http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-12100-Spindle-Sander/dp/B002TRKJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1262576092&sr=8-2

Amazon also has the plate adapter for under $20 part # 12101


----------



## PurpLev

good review - thanks.

just looked it up. at $300 this is not so cheap. nice that it doesnt take much storage space though. Jim - I'll take yours anytime you're ready


----------



## PineInTheAsh

Excellent post, description and pix. Yet another good idea.

Love the wall-mounted holders. Will fabricate same in my new shop.

Emerson Electric's two-hundred-dollar platform OSS is still quality and value champ.
(Word is many THDs can't get enough of them)

Best, 
Peter


----------



## mattg

That is the coolest thing!!


----------



## woodworm

Thanks for the review. I own this PC121 OSS. I think I should use it on my Router tablle.


----------



## jbertelson

Interesting option. Thanks for the review. That is certainly a good space saving solution. I don't know if I will ever have space for a stand alone OSS, so that might be the way for me to go.


----------



## richgreer

A couple of people have commented on my wall mounted router table. 99% of the time I like it. Every once in a while I come upon a situation in which I would like access to all 4 sides of my router table, but those situations are rare. In my shop space is an issue and mounting the router table on the wall was a pretty good space saving idea.

In one picture you may notice a flat steel plate from an electric box that is mounted to the wall. I have several of them in different strategic locations in my shop. Their purpose is to hold a magnet based work light. They work great.


----------



## mbs

I just saw one at auction on eBay that will sell tomorrow.


----------

